
Why you should not buy Apple’s Time Capsule - BIackSwan
http://karankurani.com/post/92163518998/why-you-should-not-buy-apples-time-capsule
======
cordite
Note for the author:

[http://timecapsuledead.org/stats.html](http://timecapsuledead.org/stats.html)
actually points to
[http://karankurani.com/post/92163518998/%20http://timecapsul...](http://karankurani.com/post/92163518998/%20http://timecapsuledead.org/stats.html)

Judging by the %20 in the href, you accidentally put a space.

~~~
BIackSwan
Thanks. Will fix it.

